

Put faces to names: Yearbook of some web innovators - naish
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/multimedia/2008/03/gallery_etech?slide=1

======
alaskamiller
i have a crush on merci grace and saul griffith is an effing genius.

dan albrightton is the ex-cofounder of iilwy

